# The Earth First hootennany song book



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (May 7, 2008)

Anyone know if this thing is still online?
Or have a cdigital copy they could send me?
Thanks...


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (May 10, 2008)

cmon' somebodys got this...


----------



## macks (May 11, 2008)

there's a hard copy I can get ahold of, if you make it to eugene you can photocopy it.. no digital version sorry


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (May 12, 2008)

Well,
That's better than nothing I guess, so thanks fer that.

Doubt that I will be around there till the fall.
Maybe I'll hit you up then If I still have not found it.


----------

